# Knee down in a car



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Blatantly stolen from forums.overclockers.co.uk but very impressive.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I guess he is a fanatic biker and can't forget his habits!! ;D


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

LOL

Looks like about to touch the grass verge.


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

that pics looks like the car aint moving, bet theres a bunch of blokes lifting up the other side!

the tyre tread is to obvious for the car to have been moving :-/


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> that pics looks like the car aint moving, bet theres a bunch of blokes lifting up the other side!
> 
> the tyre tread is to obvious for the car to have been moving Â :-/


Not with a high speed shutter... :

Anyway, he hasn't got his knee down and by the look of his slider he never has....Coward!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Anyway, he hasn't got his knee down and by the look of his slider he never has....Coward!!


He didn't want to scratch the star on his knee pad! ;D


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I'd be interested to see him cope with a right turn...


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

He wouldn't have to cope with it the passenger would :

Dave


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

The angle of turn on the steering looks too great..

I reckon its a fake Â :-X


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

nah theyve gone to the effort to take the door off and take a photo so i vote for real


----------

